# Mouse USB... svegliati! [S'E' DESTO]

## bandreabis

Io ho un problema strano.

Ho appena aggiornato il kernel a gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3 ed il mouse ha smesso di funzionare... riprende ad andare solo quando stacco e riattacco il cavo USB. E questo ad ogni riavvio.

Prima (suspend2-sources-2.6.22 e stesso .config) funzionava sine problema.

Cosa può essere?

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

Anche Voi nessuna idea come me?   :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Anche Voi nessuna idea come me?  

 

potresti postare se è compilato come modulo o statico e se in dmesg appare qualcosa?

se non appare niente forse dovresti provare ad abilitare il debug su usb nel kernel, temo sia l'unica soluzione in casi così misteriosi.

----------

## bandreabis

qui cosa dice dmesg quando stacco e riattacco il mouse usb:

```
usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: HID 1241:1166 as /class/input/input7

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 1241:1166] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2

```

e qusto e tutto cio che riguarda USB in dmesg:

```

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 1241:1166] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2
```

ora avvio il kernel 2.6.22 e riporto.

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

USB driver usbfs lacks resume support.

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver stv680

USB driver stv680 lacks resume support.

drivers/media/video/stv680.c: [usb_stv680_init:1543] STV(i): usb camera driver version v0.25 registering

drivers/media/video/stv680.c: STV0680 USB Camera Driver v0.25

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Device driver usbdev1.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Device driver usbdev1.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Device driver usbdev2.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Device driver usbdev2.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Device driver usbdev3.1_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Device driver usbdev3.1_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Device driver usbdev3.2_ep00 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Device driver usbdev3.2_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm203x

USB driver bcm203x lacks resume support.

Bluetooth: Digianswer Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.8

usbcore: registered new interface driver bpa10x

USB driver bpa10x lacks resume support.

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new interface driver bfusb

USB driver bfusb lacks resume support.

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

USB driver hiddev lacks resume support.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 1241:1166] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai inserito il supporto al suspend dei device usb nel kernel ?

----------

## bandreabis

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> hai inserito il supporto al suspend dei device usb nel kernel ?

 

Aggiungo ora, ma perché serve?

No, non è cambiato nulla, per l'usb devo staccarlo e riattaccarlo affinché funzioni.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   hai inserito il supporto al suspend dei device usb nel kernel ? 
> 
> Aggiungo ora, ma perché serve?
> 
> No, non è cambiato nulla, per l'usb devo staccarlo e riattaccarlo affinché funzioni.

 

Ho sparato a caso leggendo i tuoi log.sorry

----------

## bandreabis

Ma è una cosa strana davvero... da cosa può dipendere un difetto così strano?

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho sparato a caso leggendo i tuoi log.sorry

 

Ma che sorry!   :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ho ricompilato da zero il kernel e dopo tanto penare ho risolto il problema... senza capire quale fosse!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho ricompilato da zero il kernel e dopo tanto penare ho risolto il problema... senza capire quale fosse!  

 

se non hai "buttato via" il .conf incriminato, potresti fare un diff dei due file e magari "beccare" la causa del problema.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Ho ricompilato da zero il kernel e dopo tanto penare ho risolto il problema... senza capire quale fosse!   
> 
> se non hai "buttato via" il .conf incriminato, potresti fare un diff dei due file e magari "beccare" la causa del problema.

 

Buttato.

Ho fatto un bel make clean e son ripartito... From Scratch!  :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Ho ricompilato da zero il kernel e dopo tanto penare ho risolto il problema... senza capire quale fosse!   
> 
> se non hai "buttato via" il .conf incriminato, potresti fare un diff dei due file e magari "beccare" la causa del problema. 
> 
> Buttato.
> ...

 

Ecco!

Stesso problema passando da gentoo-2.6.23 a 2.6.24!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *Tigerwalk wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Ho ricompilato da zero il kernel e dopo tanto penare ho risolto il problema... senza capire quale fosse!   
> 
> se non hai "buttato via" il .conf incriminato, potresti fare un diff dei due file e magari "beccare" la causa del problema. 
> 
> Buttato.
> ...

 

So che sta diventando un monologo, ma anche partendo da 

```
rm /usr/src/linux/.config

make clean
```

il problema non l'ho risolto.

Cavolo!

Magari domani potrò postare il diff per un aiuto.

Restate in attesa, please.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## randomaze

Non mi é chiara una cosa... il problema si verifica quando riattivi dal suspend oppure quando accendi il PC?

----------

## bandreabis

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Non mi é chiara una cosa... il problema si verifica quando riattivi dal suspend oppure quando accendi il PC?

 

Quando accendo il PC.

Devo staccare e riattaccare il topo USB.

----------

## djinnZ

Per caso nel bios hai qualche opzione del genere usb legacy o supporto per tastiera usb per msdos ? Disattivalo.

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per caso nel bios hai qualche opzione del genere usb legacy o supporto per tastiera usb per msdos ? Disattivalo.

 

Il BIOS mai modificato. 

Comunque no, non ho mai visto impostazioni del genere bighellonando nel BIOS (senza modificarlo naturalmente).

----------

## djinnZ

riedita il post e riporta il diff dei due file senza commenti per piacere, quest'orrore non è leggibile.

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> riedita il post e riporta il diff dei due file senza commenti per piacere, quest'orrore non è leggibile.

 

La preview pareva leggibile, scusate.

----------

## Kernel78

Il comando che ho nella firma è ottimo per togliere i commenti e usa meglio i bbcode  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

Kernel78, non sono su linux.

Faccio prima ad allegare il file di testo: diff kernel

Scusate i disagi, ho tolto l'obrobrio del post precedente.... troppi caratteri.

----------

## djinnZ

mediafire?! mah, alle volte mi chiedo se lo fai apposta.

----------

## bandreabis

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> mediafire?! mah, alle volte mi chiedo se lo fai apposta.

 

Scusa?!?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo si riferisca al fatto che come sito mediafire è un po' una schifezza. potevi utilizzare uno dei vari nopaste in modo che uno non doveva scaricarsi il file e sorbirsi attese infinite ma si vedeva semplicemente il file nel browser.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo si riferisca al fatto che come sito mediafire è un po' una schifezza. potevi utilizzare uno dei vari nopaste in modo che uno non doveva scaricarsi il file e sorbirsi attese infinite ma si vedeva semplicemente il file nel browser.

 

Cmq non ho fatto apposta.

----------

## Ic3M4n

non l'avrai fatto apposta ma hai dato l'impressione di farlo  :Wink: 

non ho visto la parte precedente ma da quanto ho capito hai inserito un file pieno di commenti, per poi metterlo su un sistema esterno. Solitamente la prassi è di eliminare i commenti o parte dei file di configurazione non rilevanti per il problema e inserire nel forum lo stretto indispensabile. comunque non è morto nessuno dai, dalla prossima volta sai cosa devi fare   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non sono imbestialito ma solo un tantino occupato; in ogni caso non è la prima volta che devasti un tuo post, preso dal panico, cui mi sembri abbastanza facile.  :Wink: 

In generale mettere del codice su una risorsa esterna a scadenza è rendere inutile il thread. Poiché potrei trovarmi con lo stesso problema sarebbe utile che la configurazione fosse consultabile in futuro per confrontarla.

In ogni caso sto scaricando un grosso file proprio da mediafire quindi continuo a chiedermi se non lo fai apposta...  :Laughing: 

Riedita il post per cortesia.

----------

## Kernel78

effettivamente anche io mi indispettisco quando trovo in un post un file da dover scaricare ...

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> effettivamente anche io mi indispettisco quando trovo in un post un file da dover scaricare ...

 

Caro, mi indichi dove poter upload-are (  :Shocked:  ) il diff? 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   effettivamente anche io mi indispettisco quando trovo in un post un file da dover scaricare ... 
> 
> Caro, mi indichi dove poter upload-are (  ) il diff? 
> 
> 

 

Non è una questione di "dove" ... secondo me non dovrebbe essere mai fatto.

Riduci al minimo le info togli tutti i commenti, magari inizi a lavorare di grep  e poi posti sul forum

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   effettivamente anche io mi indispettisco quando trovo in un post un file da dover scaricare ... 
> 
> Caro, mi indichi dove poter upload-are (  ) il diff? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

E' un casotto seguire il post rubacchiando minuti al lavoro, per cui ho risposto senza aver visto (prima d'ora) alcune delle risposte, sorry.

Sto week-end dovrei poter attivare internet a casa quindi navigherò da Gentoo, e potrò sistemare le cose a darvi la possibilità di aiutarmi. 

In attesa di poter mettere a posto il casotto che ho combinato (beh questa volta non l'ho esattamente devastato, come la volta a cui si riferisce djinnZ   :Razz: ) vi ringrazio della pazienza e chiedo ancora scusa.

A presto.

Andrea

----------

## djinnZ

ho letto il file in questione alla fine... peggio che andar di notte. Ti ripeto che devi prima togliere i commenti da entrambi i file di configurazione e poi farne il diff non il contrario.

Dopo di che lo includi in un comodo tag code (dovrebbero essere poche le differenze)

----------

## bandreabis

OK, facendo le cose con calma e finalmente con comodità da Gentoo (ho internet finalmente!!!), ho partorito il topolino.

Ho tolto i commenti dalle due configurazioni e poi ho dato il comando 

```
diff 2.6.23 2.6.24
```

 *Quote:*   

> 1a2
> 
> > CONFIG_X86=y
> 
> 10d10
> ...

 

Non che ora ci capisca qualcosa, io.

Devo usare qualche opzione per diff?

Grazie ancora della pazienza.

Andrea

----------

## Kernel78

per sfoltire ancora il risultato ti consigliere di effettuare un sort dei due file prima del diff visto che evidentemente alcune posizioni sono solo cambiate di posizione (es. CONFIG_X86) ma hanno mantenuto lo stesso valore ...

----------

